# Goat Milk Eggnog!!!!



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

4 cups goat milk
5 whole cloves
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
12 egg yolks
1 1/2 cups sugar or 1 cup agave (what I use)
4 cups cream
2 teaspoons vanilla
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
2 1/2 cups run (optional)

mix milk, cloves, 1/2 teaspoon vanilla, and cinnamon in pan, heat over low heat very, very slowly bring to boil. in bowl mix egg yolks and sugar/agave, whisk until fluffy. whisk egg mix into HOT milk slowly, cook again stirring constantly until thick, do not boil, let cool for about 1 hour, stir in cream, 2 tbs vanilla, nutmeg, and rum if wanted, strain out cloves, refrigerate overnight before serving.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Yum.(dance)
Allright, that's it!! You all have my permission to call my wife and tell her we need to breed our girls when they get old enough.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds yummy! Thanks for sharing the recipe. My girls are due in January so after the babies are old enough to share their milk we'll be trying this!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just made some last night, it made 2 1/2 quarts!!!! (this morning I am now down to 2 quarts(blush))


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Boy does that sound good!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

it is addicting!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for the recipe! I won’t have goats milk for at least a month though.  But cow’s milk will work too!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> I just made some last night, it made 2 1/2 quarts!!!! (this morning I am now down to 2 quarts(blush))


Well it sounds to me like you messed that batch up. Recipe clearly states to refrigerate over nite. Will be there to dispose of the rest of it while you make you a new batch.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL, I'm inpatient as a spoiled puppy at supper time!!!(embarrassed)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

spidy1 said:


> I just made some last night, it made 2 1/2 quarts!!!! (this morning I am now down to 2 quarts(blush))


Underachievers! :hide::heehee:

The men here woulda only left me a one single swallow! mg: They are nog FEINDS! And all the better when they remember there is rum atop the fridge. (rofl). We have a local dairy that sells to a few stores round here. They only sell the quart glass jar..... it never lasts two nights here. And their choklit milks... half gallon. Om nom nom nom! Last through dinner. Mind you it is myself, hubby and grown son eatin. I get meself a eight ounce glass and they snarf the rest. MONSTERS!

I mighta was been bad this week when i went to the lil butcher shop..... mebbe i bought two...... and mebbe the evil house elf hid one...... and mebbe the menz have not found it yet...... but the house elf is tryin figure how to open it and still be able lay it on its side for hidin purposes. The lid is a soft flippy kinda lid that leaks when it is opened if it lays on its side..... see my dilemma here? :waiting:... to open or to not open.....:shrug:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Thanks for the recipe! I won't have goats milk for at least a month though.  But cow's milk will work too!


That first part! Omg! I SO miss my milks and this was the first time we have had fresh goat milk here really. Other than the few times i have bought it before. But man i miss it! I also miss my quiet soothin mornin time with my gracie a LOT! She soothed me to start my days.... after we got over the we ARE milkin you gracie bit at the start lol! My mama was recently diagnosed with lewy bodies dimentia and just the turmoil inside of my noggin some days... i could talk or cry or rub and brush or whatever and my mornins with gracie just gave me a peace that i cannot find in other chores. My garden is done for the winter so no bare feet and hands in the dirt soothin me there for a while either. I have seriously thought about tryin find a doe in milk just for this reason! But we just dont have room for another grown doe right now. So i will be content with my mornin routine of chores and when i am havin a bad brain day i hide away is her stall while she eats and brush her and let her soothe me that way til march when we should have wee kids runnin amok and i can milk here again.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been making nog of egg for years for my family (and myself!) I LOVE< LOVE< LOVE Egg Nog!!!!!!!!!!! Especially that made with goat milk.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Going to store now for ingredients. I will have to use canned goat milk and store bought cream. Oh well.
I am sorry I have not said this allready, thank you for the recipe!


----------



## MtnRidgeFarm (Dec 6, 2017)

Yum!!! Thanks for sharing!! I just made pumpkin spice lattes this morning (with goat milk of course!!) It's one of our favorite fall drinks!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh how I will miss my goat milk eggnog this Holiday Season.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

You can use cow milk, the recipe originally calls for "milk" so I'm assuming cow, I changed it to work for me!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I sure needed someon to tell me when to stop warming after adding egg yok and sugar. I may have made some egg nog pudding(blush). Will this thicken more in the refrigerator?:shrug:.
It sure tastes good(doh).


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I sure needed someon to tell me when to stop warming after adding egg yok and sugar. I may have made some egg nog pudding(blush). Will this thicken more in the refrigerator?:shrug:.
> It sure tastes good(doh).


Put a lil cornstarch or flour in it and it will thicken nicely.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Put a lil cornstarch or flour in it and it will thicken nicely.


What about thinning it?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> What about thinning it?


Adding more of the wet mixture might work but i dunno. Really all the warming does is pasteurize it in easy terms and disolve the sugar. . It almost sounds as if you kinda cooked the eggs a lil bit so that i why i am not sure if addin more wet would help or not. I bet eggnog puddin would be delish if that is what it end up bein! And ooooo tapioca yum! Or..... is it maybe the consistency of a custard now? Or more thin? If not addin flour and bakin it would make it custard like. Yum too! Sorry i am not more help. :/. I just know that flour or cornstarch will thicken it up to be more of a custard or puddin.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

This morning it is still liquid. I found a recipe online that said to remove from heat when it will coat back of the spoon, I went way past that and reduced it a good bit. Spidy1 said two and a half quarts and I started with more milk, two cans of goat milk, than she did and have right at two quarts of really thick liquid.
Eggnog of mine is almost milkshake consistency, so I'll just thin with milk.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> This morning it is still liquid. I found a recipe online that said to remove from heat when it will coat back of the spoon, I went way past that and reduced it a good bit. Spidy1 said two and a half quarts and I started with more milk, two cans of goat milk, than she did and have right at two quarts of really thick liquid.
> Eggnog of mine is almost milkshake consistency, so I'll just thin with milk.


Yummy!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm trying this out on the family today! I started this morning and it's in the 1-hour cooling phase right now. I almost didn't try it because it says egg yolks and I HATE separating eggs. BUT, I found a "life hack" video online the other day that showed how to separate the yolk using a pop bottle. It's so easy! Yay! 

I'll let y'all know how it comes out. HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

It will thicken a tiny bit overnight, but yes adding more milk will thin it, I dont like it that thick so I add lots more milk, corn starch/flour will change the flavor make it gummy flavored, if it is two thin add more egg yolks and make again, DONT RE COOK IT
you have to cook the eggs to make it thicken, (and eating not cooked eggs is not safe) so after adding them cook again but dont boil, (when it starts to foam up a bit it is done)
once you get it to boil the first time turn it off, the second time, just until it is thick, on LOW and starts to foam up a bit, over cooking will reduce it a lot and make it two thick, think about how quick it takes to cook scrambled eggs, the blended yolk here is just scrambled very well.

I like to make eggnog pudding this way:
milk
tapioca
1 t cinnamon
1/2 t nutmeg
tiny dash cloves
agave to taste
make tapioca as directed on box, add spices and cook like plain tapioca


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Adding milk thinned it enough for me, just me. Other three at dinner said no, don't like it. After they said that, I sure wasn't going to tell them it was canned goat's milk.

Will have to slowly convince the Warden we will need to breed the doelings when they get old enough. Then I can have fresh milk.:clever:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Adding milk thinned it enough for me, just me. Other three at dinner said no, don't like it. After they said that, I sure wasn't going to tell them it was canned goat's milk.
> 
> Will have to slowly convince the Warden we will need to breed the doelings when they get old enough. Then I can have fresh milk.:clever:


You remind the warden on the daily bout how adorable kids from your ladies will be. And how much fun kids are. Show her cute kid videos and adorable waddlin preggers pics and videos.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> You remind the warden on the daily bout how adorable kids from your ladies will be. And how much fun kids are. Show her cute kid videos and adorable waddlin preggers pics and videos.


I sure will. All of you will have to make sure the newborns' pictures get posted.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Is there a reason for cooking it? Will it still taste good with raw eggs?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> Is there a reason for cooking it? Will it still taste good with raw eggs?


I think it is more or less to pasteurize the eggs. I have seen recipes with no cooking. The cooking also thickens the mixture and melts the sugar.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok Thanks. My Ice cream uses raw eggs.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I make mine raw; both the eggs and the milk.
Ice cream, butter and cheese too.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

yes, cooking the eggs will thicken the nog, raw leaves it two thin.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, I can't say I followed the recipe very well so I'll have to try again since my results were a little dodgy. I was in a huge hurry Thanksgiving morning and threw the eggnog together at the last second before everyone arrived. I had forgotten to leave my cream out overnight to thaw, so it was a frozen chunk. I didn't have time to heat the milk again after adding the eggs, so they basically just got poured into hot milk and stirred. I then added my brick of frozen cream and heated the eggnog just long enough to melt it and stir it in. Then everyone started showing up so I dumped in the last of my honey bourbon (probably about 1 1/2 cups), poured it all into a pitcher, and threw it in the fridge.

We tried it late that afternoon and it had a crust on top so thick I couldn't pour it. At first I was afraid the whole thing had turned into custard. But it was liquid underneath so I scooped the crust off and stirred in whatever chunks were still floating on the surface. It was not totally smooth but the flavor was good. Everyone liked it. Then I forgot about the leftovers so it was sitting in the fridge all week. I tried some last night. It had formed another crust on top but not nearly as thick as the first. It stirred right in and the eggnog was smooth, but boy was it strong! The most prominent flavor was the bourbon. Yuck! So I poured it out and I'll have to try again soon. Next time I'll cook the eggs properly so I don't have to "pasteurize" with bourbon. I like a little honey bourbon in my eggnog, but not that much, and clearly the alcohol flavor gets stronger over time. I'm also going to make sure my cream is thawed _before_ adding it to the eggnog.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

So I tried eggnog again and did things a little different this time. I kind of mixed and matched this recipe with another one I have that calls for beating the egg whites with sugar and mixing them in after the eggnog is chilled. More on that later though. 

I cut the recipe down a bit because I store cream in batches of 3 cups. I also thought the original recipe was a little too eggy. I beat together 9 egg yolks and 1 cup of sugar with an electric mixer until it was good and fluffy. Then I set it aside. 

I heated 4 cups of milk (I meant to use 3 cups, but I wasn't measuring and over-poured--oops), 5 cloves, 5 allspice berries, and 3 cinnamon sticks. I used cinnamon sticks because I didn't like how the ground cinnamon baked to the side of my pan while heating. I heated the milk to 160*, then slowly whisked it into the bowl of beaten eggs and sugar. I stirred it up and then poured it back into the cooking pot and slowly heated it back up to 160* to pasteurize the eggs. After it reached 160*, I removed it from the heat and stirred in the vanilla, cream, and nutmeg. I also added some ground cinnamon. I removed the cloves, allspice, and cinnamon sticks with a slotted spoon.

The eggnog was perfect! I actually prefer mine a little thinner than what you buy at the store, so 4 cups of milk was a happy accident in my case. If I wanted it thicker I would only use 3 cups of milk. It turned out very light and creamy. I did not add alcohol this time and it was great! 

It turns out I did not like stirring the beaten egg whites in to the eggnog after it chilled so I ended up straining it through a cheesecloth to remove them. I'm not a huge fan of merengue, and i thought it made the eggnog feel lumpy. The other recipe called for 3 cups of milk and only one cup of cream, so I guess the egg whites were put back in to make the eggnog thicker. It just made it lumpy. I think I just liked the idea of using the entire egg in one recipe. 

Anyway, smashing success this time. Can't wait to make some more when my in-laws show up next week! Spidy1, your recipe is far superior to the other one that calls for egg whites.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I also did your recipie Spidy1, a little like Damfino. Because I make Ice Cream with fresh home grown eggs, there is no need f or pasteurization. So I beat the eggs til frothy, about 2 minutes, then slowly added the sugar while beating the eggs. 
After that I did like Damfino except, I did not bring the eggnog back up to 160. That was it for me. 
Except for the addition of Captain Morgan and 6 or 7 rounds of 12 days of Christmas.


----------

